# best product to control on cycle estrogen levels?



## Tha Don (Jan 5, 2005)

letro, adex or nolva? 

please give the reason for your choice, and what doseage you'd recommend on a light-moderate juice cycle (test/dbol)


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 5, 2005)

None. Just keep nolva on hand if gyno shows. Too much Femera will kill your libido, BTW.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2005)

Why do you want to kill estrogen. It can be good for gains!


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 5, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Why do you want to kill estrogen. It can be good for gains!



i'm aware of this, i'm just trying to figure out which product is best for controling estrogen... so to minimize chances of getting gyno and reduce bloating while on cycle

i know many users run things like 10-20mg nolva ed/eod or 0.25mg letro ed on cycle to control estrogen, so i'm just wondering what has worked well for you guys?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 5, 2005)

I've found that I don't need any for this cycle: Test 500/wk Dbol 25/day. If you want to play it safe, add 10 mg nolva/day. Letro is way too hardcore.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 5, 2005)

An interesting idea I came across is to use low doses of all three compounds.  What do you folks think about that?  Perhaps that would just be overkill.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 5, 2005)

Very much an overkill with the cycle Yound d proposes.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 5, 2005)

When I get around to doing another cycle down the road I will run Adex .5mg ED


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2005)

A lot of people believe aromasin is #1.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> An interesting idea I came across is to use low doses of all three compounds.  What do you folks think about that?  Perhaps that would just be overkill.



Running two AIs would serve no purpose when they do the same thing via the same mechanism.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> When I get around to doing another cycle down the road I will run Adex .5mg ED


 I was under the impression that this could be to much. Should you run .5mg ED or EOD?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2005)

.5mg ED is a little high but it depends how much test someone is doing yada yada, blood work would show if it were too much or not, but that costs money and is a bit of a pain perhaps. It would be interesting to know though, say 5 weeks in, what someones hormones looked like.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 6, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that this could be to much. Should you run .5mg ED or EOD?



Well I was running 500mg test E and 400mg deca and started Adex at .5mg EOD. That does kept gyno away, but I still held a lot of water. At the very end of my cycle I upped the Adex to .5mg ED to help with bloat and it really seemed to be more effective....now I was cyling with a higher BF and so the bloat was probably more uncomfortable then it had to be....so for someone at a low BF and low BP I would try it at .5mg EOD first to see if that works for ya. I'm sure at a higher dose its really got estrogen levels on the floor and lipid levels are probably jacked up....I'll soon find out cause on Saturday I am getting blood work for lipids/liver/kidney/thyroid/and test levels....we'll see whats what. I'll get a copy of the results to post on here.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 6, 2005)

Im running 500mg/week of test cyp for 12 weeks, 25mg/ED of dbol weeks 1-4, and 50 mg winny/ED weeks 8-12, .5 mg arimidex EOD and 500 iu HCG/E5D, and around week 6 im getting blood work done and a full physical for free by a doctor here on campus, and ill post the results when i get them.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2005)

All aromatase inhibitors are hell on lipids. If you want to control estrogen go with nolva.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2005)

Anything in excess either blocking or inhibiting production of estrogen is going to be a problem. Obviously though without blood work, its a guessing game. This is one reason why I run enough for killing off gyno, and really no more.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 6, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> All aromatase inhibitors are hell on lipids. If you want to control estrogen go with nolva.


I agree with this. The only reason I wil use my Femera again is if I get gyno--in which case I will take a big dose immediately and follow with plenty of nolva.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I agree with this. The only reason I wil use my Femera again is if I get gyno--in which case I will take a big dose immediately and follow with plenty of nolva.


Nolva is still the best bet for gyno. Look up some of Bobo's post on nolva.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2005)

In terms of gyno showing up right away I'd agree, I use letro throughout my cycle to avoid it in the first place (because it does knock on my door at 600mg test).


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 6, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> In terms of gyno showing up right away I'd agree, I use letro throughout my cycle to avoid it in the first place (because it does knock on my door at 600mg test).



what dose of letro do you use mudge?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2005)

Right now 1.25mg EOD.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 7, 2005)

Being about 26 days into a 500 mg sustanon/25 mg d-bol cycle, I can feel the sustanon really kicking in. Last night the nips suddenly got puffy. One was a bit itchy and easily irritated. So I popped 80 mg nolva and 2.5 mg letro without hesitation. I was concerned that my joints would be dry today from the Femera. This is what happened: I pissed out an extra 2 to 3 lbs of water over the night, and the nips are fine. No problem with the joints, either. I think I'll just run 20 mg nolva/day throughout the rest of the cycle.



> Nolva is still the best bet for gyno


I know it is best, and it is difficult to find the right dose of Femera. I'd rather estro be on the high end (without getting gyno). So, I'll save the Femera for emergency use only and depend on nolva for prevention on this cycle. Femera or Dex can make your estro drop real quick, so I think a combo (like last night's) is good in an emergency situation.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 7, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Last night the nips suddenly got puffy. One was a bit itchy and easily irritated. So I popped 80 mg nolva and 2.5 mg letro without hesitation. I was concerned that my joints would be dry today from the Femera. This is what happened: I pissed out an extra 2 to 3 lbs of water over the night, and the nips are fine. No problem with the joints, either. I think I'll just run 20 mg nolva/day throughout the rest of the cycle.
> 
> 
> I know it is best, and it is difficult to find the right dose of Femera. I'd rather estro be on the high end (without getting gyno). So, I'll save the Femera for emergency use only and depend on nolva for prevention on this cycle. Femera or Dex can make your estro drop real quick, so I think a combo (like last night's) is good in an emergency situation.



sounds like a pretty effective combo! (2.5mg letro and 80mg nolva)

lol @ pissing out all that water

i think i may do the same, run my cycles with no AI's or AE's until gyno shows then kill it off with a high dose of nolva and letro and run nolva for the rest of the cycle

did you find your letro on planet jupiter?

peace


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 9, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> did you find your letro on planet jupiter?


www.ibenutrition.net


----------



## ZECH (Jan 9, 2005)

www.universalkits.com


----------



## Mudge (Jan 11, 2005)

Dont expect it to save you from gyno like nolvadex will, it is not all that fast and it does nothing for current estrogen only the conversion thereof. You guys seem to think it will totally kill off estrogen and kill you, thats crazy talk.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Dont expect it to save you from gyno like nolvadex will, it is not all that fast and it does nothing for current estrogen only the conversion thereof. You guys seem to think it will totally kill off estrogen and kill you, thats crazy talk.


I understand this. It was the nolva that saved my ass after that little scare.


----------



## crimsondestinyx (Jan 12, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Why do you want to kill estrogen. It can be good for gains!


yea, you don't wanna kill it, you just wanna control it


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 12, 2005)

crimsondestinyx said:
			
		

> yea, you don't wanna kill it, you just wanna control it



hence the title of the thread


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 12, 2006)

keep nolva on hand just incase


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 12, 2006)

It's funny that you bumped this old thread to say that, but since I'm here, I'd like to add that I have tried them all, and aromasin is definitely my favorite AI for controlling estrogen levels. No dry joints, libido lissues etc. It has a short half-life and doses as low as 5 mg/day help keep gyno and bloat at bay. It is very fast acting and combines well with nolva when you have a gyno flare. It also appears to be especially good at reducing conversion to estrodiol, which is the most wicked of the estrogens. This is good news for dbol users, who tend to get lots of estrodiol from what I gather.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 6, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that this could be to much. Should you run .5mg ED or EOD?


I run .25 but don't start using it until about the start of the 3rd week of my cycle. i want that estro buildup at first to get things a rolling.


----------



## redflash (May 7, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> i want that estro buildup at first to get things a rolling.



Intriguing.... what do you mean be "get things rolling" TOM?


----------

